# Wasn't Backyard, so I thought I'd post here.



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wife fried for the first time ever. Fried okra, fried flounder and baked french fries(if there has ever been such a thing). Came out great! Just bragging!


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

That looks good


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fried for the first time ? How have you survived ? Lol. Looks good !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

She just took out an insurance policy on ya and is gonna start frying everything!!!!

Had to get some feet in the pic too I see!!!


----------

